# What did Monty achieve as CIGS?



## ivanotter (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry if this is not the right forum. 

Readig a few books here and there, I got to wonder what Montgomery achieved as CIGS? 

He was probably the best man for the job in the Desert, etc. But as CIGS? apparantly not.

Why did Brooke push him into that job? Brooke was supposedly a good judge of people character?

Wiki:

He was Chief of the Imperial General Staff from 1946 until 1948, succeeding Alanbrooke, but was largely a failure as it required strategic and political skills he did not possess. He was barely on speaking terms with his fellow chiefs, sending his VCIGS to attend their meetings[74] and he clashed particularly with Arthur Tedder, who as Deputy Supreme Commander had intrigued for Montgomery's dismissal during the Battle of Normandy, and who was by now Chief of the Air Staff. When Montgomery's term of office expired, Prime Minister Clement Attlee appointed General (later Field-Marshal) William Slim as his successor; when Montgomery protested that he had told his protégé John Crocker, a former corps commander from the 1944-5 campaign, that the job was to be his, Attlee is said to have given the memorable retort "Untell him".[


Ivan


----------



## PJay (Apr 13, 2012)

His wartime reputation meant he had to do _something_. Thus he was promoted beyond his competence.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 13, 2012)

PJay said:


> He was a war hero. 'Nuff said.


for the Germans , thanks for wonderful work in Normandy


----------



## Freebird (Apr 13, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> for the Germans , thanks for wonderful work in Normandy



? What in particular?
Who do you suppose would have had been a better commander?



PJay said:


> His wartime reputation meant he had to do _something_. Thus he was promoted beyond his competence.



It wasn't about competence, he was opinionated, arrogant, vain, etc, but doesn't mean that he couldn't do the job of CIGS.

Considering how incompetent that the government was, perhaps they needed a more submissive toady.
remember this was the British government that gave jet engines to "Our Allies" the Soviets during the Cold War.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 13, 2012)

freebird said:


> ? What in particular?
> Who do you suppose would have had been a better commander?
> 
> 
> ...


From what knowledge I 've gained , he was a master of set piece attacks , and set piece attacks change quickly under battle conditions and IMHO the attack was changed but the plans remained the same . Much the same can be said of Simmonds although he was some what more innovative especially with his use of APC's


----------



## Readie (Apr 14, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> From what knowledge I 've gained , he was a master of set piece attacks , and set piece attacks change quickly under battle conditions and IMHO the attack was changed but the plans remained the same . Much the same can be said of Simmonds although he was some what more innovative especially with his use of APC's



I'm guessing that there is inferred criticism of Monty in your post Neil.
Whatever you say, Monty was well regarded by the men who served under him as a commander who would not unnecessarily squander their lives.
John


----------



## ivanotter (Apr 17, 2012)

He was probably the right man for the Desert Campaign and probably also for the planning of Overlord. He got Overlord on the right footing I believe.

However, did he acheive anything as CIGS? Why did Brooke even ush him into that role? What if Slim got the job immediately after Brooke?

Ivan


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Readie said:


> I'm guessing that there is inferred criticism of Monty in your post Neil.
> Whatever you say, Monty was well regarded by the men who served under him as a commander who would not unnecessarily squander their lives.
> John


Goodwood, Epsom etc


----------

